# Kraley - youtube and android



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

All my Android devises work fine.

You'll find what android version your running by going to menu, more, about device.

Is it just AKFF? if so go to the bottom of the forum page and clear all cookies, log out log back in again.

If that doesnt work go to (on phone main page) menu, settings, more, application manager, youtube, whats it say? make sure the disable button isnt on. try "clearing cache"/ "clear default".

Are you running more than one video app?

What web browser are you running. You can go into app manager again and "clear defaults" and use a different one to see what it does.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)




----------

